# radar detectors in europe



## Fr4665

looking for a good one found the Bel RX65 International Pro and im going to order it tonight. 

Anyone have a radar detector in Germany or europe ? 
any other recomendations ?
i cant find laws against the use of them so im safe i guess


----------



## crazijoe

I used to use a radar detector untill a cop gave me a ticket for speeding. Cops gotta love them instant on radars.


----------



## Fr4665

well yeah depends where in the US i lived in VA and radar detectors are illegal BUT i like speeding so i take the risk of using a radar detector and in the past 2 years never had an issue.


----------



## carsey

You can get blockers that actually send back an incorrect reading to the radar gun.


----------



## daamon_vexion

ya, but wait til you see the ticket you get when that doesnt work and the cop finds out you have one.... 0.o


----------



## Spacemonkey6401

One that I've heard, only heard, works great is the valentine 1. google it and you'll find a website.


----------



## V0lt

carsey said:


> You can get blockers that actually send back an incorrect reading to the radar gun.


Or if that backfired and the police gave you a ticket for going a speed impossibly higher than the posted limit :grin:


----------



## Fr4665

@spacemoneky. ´my friends used valentine ones min Virginia worked good but the rx65 what i have read has a higher rating and more frequencies and can block the cops from seeing you have a radar

@fox hahahah that would be insane, going like 1337mph


----------



## 8210GUY

I always thought the Snooper's were the tops, but they say by the time you gt warned of a laser you've already been tagged, best option IMHO is a combined radar detector covering as many bands as possible (the top Snooper ones do) and also a system that warns of known speed traps and keep it updated, GPS systems often incorporate this like my Tom Tom does, but the 1 thing you can not get away from is unmarked video cars, often the first thing you will know about being had is a summons or fine through the door.


----------



## Fr4665

yeah im thinking of ordering the rx65 tonight. it has 11 bands laser 360° radar etc so the full package.

talk to me about the speed traps thing please. in germany alot of these are used and permanent cameras and i was wondering if there is maybe a website where to download this information

let me kno thx


----------



## 8210GUY

Well I don't know how Germany works it, but in the UK when they put up a camera it has to be registered, there is a database of these registrations available which can be downloaded and used in conjunction with a GPS system that will come up and warn you when you are approaching a known speed trap, this often includes mobile units but obviously there are no guarantees with these things, they just tell you when you are close to one that is know about, and users can submit new cameras to be included on these databases, there are a couple of sites I look at, but one of them now charges for the database, but a search and a load of surfing may bring up a more relevant site for German cameras, but these say they cover European country's, but I couldn't say how well they do it, but if it's like the UK maps they have it will be very comprehensive, but you will need a GPS mapping system like Tom Tom or Garmin for these to work with, some of these sites may only deal with the UK, but you may be able to understand more about this by looking at their pages, you can also add POI's (Places Of Interest) to it as well, everything from fast food to supermarkets and much more, hope it helps a bit.

http://www.scdb.info/en/
http://www.pocketgpsworld.com/item-menu.php?idSubCat=42
http://www.expansys.com/ft.aspx?i=112333&thread=294
http://www.speedcamerasuk.com/


----------



## crazijoe

I hope these cameras are good enough to prove I was in the drivers seat at the time of the incident.


----------



## 8210GUY

lol Many of them are yes.


----------



## crazijoe

We had simular cameras here for stop lights in CB. At first the city was issuing moving violations for them so it would take points off your license. Then they changed it to nonmoving violations because they could not prove that the owner of the vehicle was driving it at the time of the incident.


----------



## Zazula

To get an idea of the technologies currently used in speeding enforcement:
http://www.redflex.com.au/traffic/traffic_speed_enforcement.htm
http://www.roadtraffic-technology.com/contractors/photo_enforcement/redflex/


----------



## Fr4665

thx for the links seems that UK is better well advanced in anti-police traffic work ... ill see ill still order the rx65 and test it out if it detects the cameras or not. since i can always use it back in the US


----------



## 8210GUY

crazijoe said:


> We had simular cameras here for stop lights in CB. At first the city was issuing moving violations for them so it would take points off your license. Then they changed it to nonmoving violations because they could not prove that the owner of the vehicle was driving it at the time of the incident.


They got over that easily here, either the registered owner was behind the wheel or they say who was, if they refuse they get done as though it was them.


----------



## crazijoe

8210GUY said:


> They got over that easily here, either the registered owner was behind the wheel or they say who was, if they refuse they get done as though it was them.


In a real justice system that would never happen. There was a red light camera case in Arizona where the prosecutor could not prove the owner was driving the vehicle. The judge threw out the case because of insuficient evidence. When the prosecutor ask the owner who was driving the car, he flat out said "I don't know.".


----------



## 8210GUY

Unfortunately over here they place the onus of proof on the owner, so if the owner can't prove they weren't driving then they have to prove who was, otherwise the owner gets done regardless because they say as your the owner you should be in control of the vehicle, if you are not then you should know who is, the only exception is if the vehicle was stolen.


----------

